# Placing rocks on hc cuba carpet



## Katoe (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a full carpet of hc cuba and am contemplating placing decorative rocks in the tank. Is it as simple as uprooting the areas where the rocks will go? 

Is there a chance that a large chunk of the carpet is pulled up by accident?


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i'd cut the HC out rather than pull it out


----------



## Katoe (Jun 26, 2013)

Good idea about the cutting. I trimmed out most of it and will inspect the area weekly. Here's how it looks after I picked up a nice piece from April's aquarium


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

looks good

its the lion king rock
simbaaaa


----------

